# Cant find the Intel® High Definition Audio DRIVER..



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

*Cant find the Intel® High Definition Audio DRIVER..*

Its stressing me out something severe, just installed a new OS, and cant find the driver for my ****ty soundcard, can anyone help me out? I been searching for hours.

Model: Intel® High Definition Audio
I have a: Compaq Presario SR1499AN

Motherboard ID: Field	Value 63-0320-000000-00101111-033105-I915$A0005082_BIOS DATE: 03/31/05 20:06:54 VER: 08.00.10

Field	Value
Motherboard Name:	Asus PTGD1-LA

please help!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

I had downloaded that previously, but it didnt work. I really dont know what is wrong?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Check the BIOS make sure it is enabled.
Check the device manager for any conflicts.


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

How do I perform those tasks?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Right click My Computer, click manage, click Device Manager. Check for any yellow exclamation marks. 

For the BIOS, I am not sure. You may need to look in the MB manual.


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

I found 1 yellow exclamation mark under "other devices", "network controllers".

No other problems.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you install all drivers after you installed the OS?


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, I only installed the graphics one, that was the only one needed, the only one not working right now is the sound card one.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Install the chipset drivers.


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

How do I find the right one for me? And will it fix my sound?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Use these drivers.
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

When you install the OS, it will only load very basic drivers. Enough to keep it running. This is what they call compatibility mode. Since many MB chipsets will come out after the OS release, it maybe neccisary to have to install drivers for these chipsets because they are not included with the OS. 

This may or may not solve the problem but I would start there.


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

Downloaded, installed, no progress. When I try and install driver it comes up with this error: "Microsoft bus driver should be loaded before installing Realtek HD Audio driver ! "


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm running out of ideals for this one. You may try and do a repair install of the OS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found this
Re: Microsoft Bus Driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio Driver ! Options 

tepprawo 
Conscript
Posts: 1
Registered: 07-23-2006 



Message 18 of 20 

Viewed 19044 times 
Hi, All

i've found the solution for Windows XP SP2

1 After Downloading the latest HD Audio Driver, run setup.exe and then reboot (setup.exe will install kb888111xpsp2.exe patch for windows xp SP2 automatically)

2 restart your machine

3 if your audio still not work, Right click at My computer, select manage, at left panel select "Device manager",

4 go to "System Device", you'll see yellow mark on the device named "PCI Device", right click at the "PCI Device", select update driver

5 select your Realtek HD audio driver path and go to Directoty "WDM" such as c:\driver\audio\HDAudio\WDM and then click open

6 Windows will install Microsoft UAA Driver , and install your HD Audio driver automatically

7 reboot your machine again

8 enjoy your cool music

good luck


----------



## petermicha (Oct 24, 2006)

dai said:


> found this
> Re: Microsoft Bus Driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio Driver ! Options
> 
> tepprawo
> ...


YOU ARE A ABOSULUTE CHAMPION!!! Thankyou so much!! It worked 

Thanks again


----------

